# Help! Tarte cosmetics (online store) & customer service problems



## roskandy (Aug 5, 2008)

Edit: Okay, they finally responded--the person in charge of CS was out of the office. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yayyy


----------



## mistella (Aug 6, 2008)

that's strange.. i ordered from the f&f's sale too and had problems ordering from their website but Celeste helped me and was super prompt and friendly! Great customer service. maybe try putting her name in the subject line so she can help you?


----------



## duckduck (Aug 6, 2008)

Their CS is so hit and miss. In the past, I have found that being persistent and e-mailing them again (and again) eventually works.


----------



## BeautyInDecay (Apr 7, 2011)

Funny, im having the same issue right now.Its been over a week that my order has not been shipped yet from their warehouse. I contacted tarte three times by email, first time I get a vague awnswer that said it should shiop out last tuesday, called their "customer service number" twice. No awnswer. This is going to be my last order from them, shame because I wanted to join their pro program.


----------

